# Best hip/elbow scores or temperament ?



## Sir Lancelot (Oct 10, 2015)

Can I reasonably expect both ?

Hi guys/girls, from Manchester, England. 
Please excuse my ignorance as I have only just joined the forum & I have come here to pick the brains of all you experienced GSD owners.

I am not yet a dog owner but my parent's have had plenty including a Jack Russel, Cocker Spaniel & two GSD X /Collie.

My plan is for the next 12 > 18 months to study the breed & buy a larger house with a garden before going for a UK KC registered pup.

I know that low hip/elbow scores of bloodlines are good, but most importantly my dog will have to be great with my daughter who is currently only 4 yrs old.

What are the best or considered very good H & E scores & how much does it matter ? Also as I asked, is it likely difficult to find a very healthy bloodline with a great temperament ?

Forever indebted to you.

Steve.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Well Hello Lancelot. 

I'm not sure how they score hips and elbows in the UK (anyone here know by chance?).

The way they are scored in the USA vs the SV in Germany is different in that they use different codes/words to indicate excellent to failing scores.

I suggest you google on the UK KC site to learn about the scoring there and probably brush up on the SV scores as well in case you go with dogs from imported parents.

As to the likely hood of finding a good companion for your family, it's very likely, as long as you find the right breeder.

Best to find a breeder who actually competes with the dogs he/she breeds. A breeder who works their dogs, knows their dogs and can better select a puppy that will suit your needs.

You may, for example, want to find a breeder that excels in obedience competitions as the dogs will show an aptitude for trainability. Go to shows and dog sports competitions where you can and chat with people who are competing and observe their dogs. 

Good luck and have fun!!


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Hello and Welcome! So glad you are doing due diligence before jumping in. Yes, it is possible to get healthy dogs with good hips/elbows/temperment! It took me 3 tries, but I have a great boy. Good luck in your research! Deb

PS, 'Sir Lancelot' great name


----------



## Sir Lancelot (Oct 10, 2015)

Thank you both for your replies.

A little research, o.k a quick google revealed that the UK KC hip & elbow score standards are currently an average of 19 for both hips from a possible 53 points, with *obvious to you guys* 0 best & 53 the worst.

Elbows in the UK are scored from 0 > 3 in the same way.

I have also managed to find a breeder that seems to be very much worth bookmarking for future. The breeder insists on meeting all family members at least twice before releasing any pups & has a lifetime care policy.


----------

